
Tracy Profiler – a real-time, nanosecond resolution frame profiler - asgeir
https://github.com/wolfpld/tracy/blob/master/README.md
======
saagarjha
Looks cool; does anyone happen to know which platforms it supports? The
emphasis on game development makes me fear it's Windows-only, but I couldn't
find anything relevant in the README.

~~~
compressedgas
The `manual/tracy.tex` states that Tracy Profiler supports MSVC, GCC, CLANG
with C++14 and it is known to work on the following platforms:

    
    
      Windows (x86, x64)
      Linux (x86, x64, ARM, ARM64)
      Android (ARM, ARM64, x86)
      FreeBSD (x64)
      Cygwin (x64)
      MinGW (x64)
      WSL (x64)
      OSX (x64)
      iOS (ARM, ARM64)

~~~
b1ueduck
for those like me, who couldn't build the documentation : ``` docker run --rm
-it -v $(pwd):/home philipptempel/docker-ubuntu-tug-texlive ``` maybe I am
dreaming, but it would be great if we could use this in a webassembly app

~~~
bialpio
& for those like me who initially missed the link to the documentation, it is
available on github, in the releases:
[https://github.com/wolfpld/tracy/releases/download/v0.6.3/tr...](https://github.com/wolfpld/tracy/releases/download/v0.6.3/tracy.pdf)

------
OnACoffeeBreak
What is meant by "frame" in this case? I can think of a stack frame or a frame
displayed on the screen.

------
qppo
> 2.1.5 Problematic platforms

> Some OS vendors think _they_ own and control the devices _you_ have paid for

> 2.1.5.2 Android Lunacy

> In its infinite wisdom Google has decided to not give you any option to
> bypass this restriction.

I really dislike this tone and trend in engineering projects - I understand
cross-platform developer frustration as much as the next guy, but snide,
cynical comments come across as unprofessional and naive. If it truly bothers
you so much, don't support those platforms. Be the change you want to see.

I'm just trying to find out how to build your project on a free OS because you
only distribute binaries for Windows. Not parse a manifesto.

~~~
flohofwoe
> come across as unprofessional

Why should a free tool need to come across as "professional" though. There's
enough boring "professionalism" in the documentation of commercial tools where
the legal department makes double-sure that nothing slips through.

There's absolutely nothing wrong with the authors putting their personal
opinion into the documentation of their tool and voicing their frustration
about shortcomings of "professional" platforms they have no power to change
anyway.

~~~
qppo
I was trying to phrase my thoughts in a way that didn't come off as too
aggressive, "professional" was the first word that came to mind. Maybe "civil"
is a better word?

I recently came to a realization about negativity in my communication with
others in technical discussion and documentation, using a lot of similar
language to the authors', and after looking in the mirror a bit I found I was
being a jackass that prevented growth of projects that I work on,
professionally or otherwise. Don't take that to mean anything about this work,
it's a comment on myself.

If I come off as a hypocrite, I apologize. I was just trying to highlight that
I dislike negativity in documentation because it's not nice to poop on someone
else's work. But its paradoxical to highlight that in others' work without
seeming like you're pooping on it.

~~~
pixelpoet
It sounds to me more like he's pooping on a company's policy rather than a
person's work (the policy itself is quite poopy and thus fair game to complain
about IMO).

